# Any actual user feedback on 'Green Slime' tire sealant?



## DaleH (Apr 27, 2017)

I admit it ... never have used it. But now have new trailer tires for both skiffs. So, should I be using it? Anyone here have any real-life experiences with it?

I myself didn't have trouble with flat tires, but I could see the degradation of the side walls on the tires of both trailers and God knows when they were last replaced, if at all. So I had the chance to upgrade to new, so I went for it.

Anyone have feedback?


----------



## Johnny (Apr 27, 2017)

I have used it on my utility trailer and lawnmowers and for just local 
around the neighborhood on dry-rotted tires.
dry rot will produce small cracks where air can escape and
the Slime will fill those cracks. again, just for around the neighborhood use.
I would not use it at 50-70mph unless it was an emergency to get home
or to a tire shop for the proper repair or replacement of a damaged tire.
sorry - that's all I can offer. (I do however have a can in my car trunk - just in case).


----------



## DaleH (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnny said:


> I do however have a can in my car trunk -* just in case*.


Ahhhhhhhh, that's the question then ... apply NOW? Or "wait" until I get a flat?

The can says you can pull the valve, dump all the air, and then refill with green slime and you'll never get a flat. This is a proactive or preemptive option, kind of a prophylactic (as in 'designed to prevent' something from happening) measure. I'm certainly not putting a condom on my trailer #-o


----------



## Johnny (Apr 27, 2017)

:LOL22: you crack me up Bro !!!

I am on the other end of the spectrum - I wait until it is broke before I fix it.
for peace of mind, run it by your local tire shop. (mine told me "for emergency use only).
so I carry the pressurized can in my car.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 27, 2017)

I would not use it in my car tires. I might use it in my trailer tires if that is all I have at the moment. I have heard horror stories from tire shops complaining about the mess it causes inside of the tires. They despise this stuff. I have purchased small utility tires for hand trucks and wagons that already have this inside. These type tire sealants need to driven soon after filling the tire with it to disperse the sealant evenly across the inside of the tire. I change my own tires except for my car tires.


----------



## Darryle (Apr 27, 2017)

Cold weather and slime = rough ride. 

That stuff will freeze 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## Crazyboat (Apr 27, 2017)

Bear this in mind, if you want to put a patch on a tire (vulcanize) the guy in the shop will hate you for bringing him a tire with that stuff in it. If you use that slime stuff it will be a plug or get the evil eye.


----------



## Stumpalump (Apr 28, 2017)

I use it and it works OK. The trick is to add water to the tire every year or so it stays liquid. It causes rust on steel rims and deep corrosion on alloy rims. We run sand rails at Glamis so we all use somthing. So far the best is radiator stop leak and antifreeze. It seals the best and won't corrode a thing. It's made to go thru rubber hoses and conditioned the tire rubber.


----------



## jethro (Apr 28, 2017)

Some tire shops won't touch it if you use it, so a flat tire may mean a replacement wheel complete. I would personally avoid it like the plague. I carry in the truck a small compressor and a plug kit. One of those gummy worm kits. That will get you home and then you can have the tire repaired with a plug inserted from the inside.


----------



## Crazyboat (Apr 28, 2017)

jethro said:


> Some tire shops won't touch it if you use it, so a flat tire may mean a replacement wheel complete. I would personally avoid it like the plague. I carry in the truck a small compressor and a plug kit. One of those gummy worm kits. That will get you home and then you can have the tire repaired with a plug inserted from the inside.




Just as an added FYI, I carry a small compressor too, but for my wife who is not strong enough to push the wormy things into a tire I gave her a box of 1" screws and some rubber cement, dip the screw into the rubber cement and screw the screw into the hole. It's not perfect and may still leak but you'll be able to get home or to service.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2017)

I read some place that any of those slime type materials will throw your tires way out of balance. Makes sense to me.

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Apr 30, 2017)

richg99 said:


> I read some place that any of those slime type materials will throw your tires way out of balance. Makes sense to me.
> 
> richg99




That is why you need to drive them soon after filling them with this stuff. It will puddle up in one spot if you don't. If the tire is turning it supposedly slings it out evenly across the inside of the tire balancing out the tire. I have also been told by tire shops that this stuff plugs up the valve stems causing them to be unusable the next time you need to add air to the tire. If you do use this stuff it would be good to have the tire fixed ASAP so you won't be stranded if that tire has a problem in the future.


----------



## LDUBS (May 1, 2017)

I put some, or something similar, in my wheelbarrow tire a while back. No problems so far. :LOL2:


----------



## rotus623 (May 2, 2017)

KMixson said:


> I have heard horror stories from tire shops complaining about the mess it causes inside of the tires. They despise this stuff. I have purchased small utility tires for hand trucks and wagons that already have this inside.



^ This. 

That stuff is for emergency use only. Fills the tire and seats the void temporarily.

Just carry a spare tire and the tools to change em out.


----------



## DaleH (May 2, 2017)

*Thanks *  for all the feedback guys!

I'll pass on it ...


----------



## Ttexastom (May 6, 2017)

Have used for maybe 10 years. It should be not considered for any highway use. Works excellent on atv tires. Agree with others about balancing problems on highway tires.


----------



## gnappi (May 30, 2017)

jethro said:


> Some tire shops won't touch it if you use it, so a flat tire may mean a replacement wheel complete. I would personally avoid it like the plague. I carry in the truck a small compressor and a plug kit. One of those gummy worm kits. That will get you home and then you can have the tire repaired with a plug inserted from the inside.



+1 on the plug and 12v compressor. Nothing is likely to help a sidewall slit except a spare tire.


----------

